# Hello from Buffalo



## Emph66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello to everyone here on CatForum. Lifelong cat person here, currently have one indoor cat Snickers and two feral cats in the yard Tomcat and Little Socks. Snickers is a male about 1 year old given to me by a neighbor that had to give him up. Tomcat and Little Socks showed up in my yard last summer, built a small shelter for them and feed them daily. Little Socks is named after Socks that passed a few years ago at 20 years old, and bares a strong resemblance. 

This is Snickers:


















He's a handsome fellow, and I'm not sure what breed he is but he's a friendly playful creature. Snickers has be living here for about a month. If anyone knows what breed he is please let me know.

This is Tomcat and Little Socks, both male feral cats, eating dinner:










Tomcat if very friendly but Little Socks is difficult to approach unless you have a can of tuna 8) .

Tomcat on the left and Little Socks on the right.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You have very handsome cats. Are you in Buffalo, NY? I live north of the city.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I was born and raised in Buffalo! About 1 block from the Peace Bridge on 7th Street (now Colonial Parkway, I think) near the old armory. I often use Google street view to see the old neighborhood! Moved away when I was 14 and I've never returned - can't say I miss the snow and cold. Welcome to the forum! I think you will really enjoy it here.

Snickers looks like he might have a bit of Snowshoe in him. Typical for Buffalo weather, huh??


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome! I too see some snow shoe in snickers. Your two ferals appear healthy and happy. Thank you for taking care of them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Snickers is amazing and the ferals look quite healthy. You are taking good care of them and I bet they appreciate it greatly. Do they wander around the neighborhood or stay close to your property?


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Snickers has such pretty blue eyes!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

the first one is so pretty. his coat looks so nice. I don't know from snowshoes so I guess everyone else is probably right. 

the bottom picture is so cute. none of my cats would eat from he same bowl, unless I could snap a picture right before someone got shoved aside.


----------



## Emph66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Janz said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. You have very handsome cats. Are you in Buffalo, NY? I live north of the city.


Yes, very close to Riverside Park and the Town of Tonawanda.


----------



## Emph66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Marcia said:


> I was born and raised in Buffalo! About 1 block from the Peace Bridge on 7th Street (now Colonial Parkway, I think) near the old armory. I often use Google street view to see the old neighborhood! Moved away when I was 14 and I've never returned - can't say I miss the snow and cold. Welcome to the forum! I think you will really enjoy it here.
> 
> Snickers looks like he might have a bit of Snowshoe in him. Typical for Buffalo weather, huh??


Hello Marcia, my relatives from my mothers generation lived in that area of the west side. Glad to meet you old neighbor.


----------



## Emph66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Leazie said:


> Snickers is amazing and the ferals look quite healthy. You are taking good care of them and I bet they appreciate it greatly. Do they wander around the neighborhood or stay close to your property?


They do seem to wander a bit but are always there around supper time, not sure where they go.


----------



## Emph66 (Mar 28, 2013)

cinderflower said:


> the first one is so pretty. his coat looks so nice. I don't know from snowshoes so I guess everyone else is probably right.
> 
> the bottom picture is so cute. none of my cats would eat from he same bowl, unless I could snap a picture right before someone got shoved aside.


Yes, that is unusual but the two are inseparable friends. Tom being older (guessing 10 years+) and Socks just a kitten.


















These pictures were taken late fall, Socks has grown quite a bit now.


----------



## Emph66 (Mar 28, 2013)

mumof7kitties said:


> Welcome! I too see some snow shoe in snickers. Your two ferals appear healthy and happy. Thank you for taking care of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you for the reply mumof7kitties, I will have to look up the 'snow shoe' breed and learn more about them.


----------



## Emph66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Nan said:


> Snickers has such pretty blue eyes!


Hello Nan, yes he does. His eyes change color depending on the light, sunlight makes them blue and incandescent light gives them a red tint. Kind of spooky.










This close up was taken yesterday.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Snowshoe is a breed and without papers he likely is not one because they are very rare.

He is without a doubt an absolutely stunning seal bicolor domestic shorthair.

Your two ferals are adorable too! Can you pet them at all?

You appear to have a great camera too, or are very good at getting good shots! I love the last picture!


----------



## Emph66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Carmel said:


> Snowshoe is a breed and without papers he likely is not one because they are very rare.
> 
> He is without a doubt an absolutely stunning seal bicolor domestic shorthair.
> 
> ...


Hello Carmel, the older cat 'TomCat' is very friendly and can be petted and picked up. I suspect that someone in the neighborhood left him behind when they moved. Little Socks is friendly and will approach but doesn't like to be touched. Thank you for the info on Snickers. Thanks for the complements on the picture, I do have a Digital SLR and photography is an old hobby of mine.


----------



## Emph66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's one more shot of his baby blues. (sorry for hamming it up LOL)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness he's just beautiful! And the two ferals/possibly strays are so sweet eating together like that. The difference in size is so funny! And little Socks rubbing his head against TomCat's as they're eating is adorable. Do you have any pics of TomCat's face?


----------



## Emph66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Here are a few more shots of TomCat and Little Socks, don't have one with TomCat looking directly into the camera.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Snickers is very handsome! Tomcat and Little Socks are so cute together! It is so kind of you to provide for them.

Mylita


----------



## Emph66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mylita said:


> Snickers is very handsome! Tomcat and Little Socks are so cute together! It is so kind of you to provide for them.
> 
> Mylita


Thank you, and I get a lot of satisfaction from taking care Tom and Socks.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Emph66 said:


> Hello Nan, yes he does. His eyes change color depending on the light, sunlight makes them blue and incandescent light gives them a red tint. Kind of spooky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handsome indeed)) welcome aboard your Ferals are precious as well)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Mylita said:


> Snickers is very handsome! Tomcat and Little Socks are so cute together! It is so kind of you to provide for them.
> 
> Mylita


Agrees with this statement Mylita, I love your responses short and sweet...to the point) hugs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

